# Blue Dragon - A manga drawn by Takeshi Obata (Hikaru No Go and Death Note)



## Stepped (Nov 26, 2006)

Seems pretty interesting to me... It is based off a video game (Blue Dragon)



> The main character, a boy named Shu, has a shadow that can transform into a blue dragon. Using this power, he embarks on a quest with his friends, who possess different shadow creatures, to save the world.



Sources

Comipress - 
Wikipedia - 

Reading Links


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't tell me it's about Panzer Dragoon?


EDIT: Bleh, no it's not .


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2006)

Stuff by Obata is always interesting. I guess some groups are going to scan it right from the start?


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah heard about this "news" couple days ago. Not sure what to think of Obata doing a manga based on a game. Though it may turn out good. I doubt he'll use the same character designs drawn by Akira Toriyama of the game their styles are too different.

Anyways I'm looking forward as to how this manga series turns out.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 28, 2006)

This is quite possibly a page from the new manga
Clipse Review
That's Obata art through and through


----------



## pakku (Nov 28, 2006)

Dark Travis said:


> This is quite possibly a page from the new manga
> Clipse Review
> That's Obata art through and through



This manga is turning out to be much more appealing to me than I expected.


----------



## Kaminari (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, not only a manga, but an anime adaption as well. Look's promising.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw the preview pics (pic 1, pic 2) in last week's Jump, and Obata's art looks awesome as usual... better than Toriyama's in the game. >_> I don't really know how the story will turn out, but it looks like it could be ok (dragons are usually cool).

It's definitely one I'll keep an eye on, anyway. Jump's really been lacking in good new series for the past couple of years, so hopefully this will remedy that.


----------



## Kepa (Nov 28, 2006)

Woofie said:


> It's definitely one I'll keep an eye on, anyway. Jump's really been lacking in good new series for the past couple of years, so hopefully this will remedy that.


uhu, the moment I hear about a group scanning this I'm all over them


----------



## gnutte (Nov 28, 2006)

More pics:








Found them at mh.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 28, 2006)

I heard that there will be 2 manga series based on Blue Dragon one in weekly shonen jump and one in monthly. I posted the link in the xbox 360 thread because thats the console Blue dragon is to be released on. I will edit this post when I find the link.



> With a special Blue Dragon pre-order bundle already released - which immediately sold out in Japanese stores - the latest spin-offs from the franchise are two newly announced manga series. Blue Dragon ST (Secret Trick) will appear in the Monthly Shonen Jump, while Blue Dragon Ral Grudo features in the phenomenally successful Weekly Shonen Jump. Both magazines are manga strip collections that sell millions of copies and were the birthplace for such long-running franchises as Naruto and Yu-Gi-Oh.
> 
> Blue Dragon's move to manga is likely to be a seamless one, with the game already featuring character designs by manga legend Akira Toriyama, the creator of Dragon Ball Z. However, Toriyama won't be handling either series directly - instead the responsibility will be handed to artist Shibata Ami for ST, while Takeshi Obata, the illustrator for the excellent Deathnote, will be tackling Ral Grudo.
> 
> Both manga will launch just days before the game's release and are taking slightly different approaches. Secret Trick will use the character illustrations from the game, whereas Ral Grudo will feature a slightly different version of lead character Shu.



So the pictures posted beforehand are from the series Blue Dragon Ral Grudo. It looks really good! Much better than I had first thought.

As for Blue Dragon ST seeing that it follows the character design of the game then it should look like this:


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2006)

What the hell? Since when does Obata draw ecchi?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 28, 2006)

that looks awesome. Can't wait for the first chapter.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 28, 2006)

If it's from him it must be good!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 28, 2006)

I heard about this series from reading about the 360 game coming out in Japan in a few days or weeks.  The game is supposely going to be good since one of the creators from Chrono Trigger is making the game, so I decided to check it out and that led me to this thread.

This series looks awesome especially with the dragon reference and the kickass art.  I didn't enjoy DeathNote that much hopefully this series is something completely different.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 28, 2006)

Woofie said:


> I thought it was starting in this week's Jump... so Thursday or Friday. >_>
> 
> Anyway, those pics are very strange.



It looks like it's starting in Dec 4th - Weekly Shounen Jump 2007 Vol 1 - Blue Dragon Ral Grudo Chapter 1.

The other manga not done by Obata will come out in Dec 6th - Monthly Shounen Jump 2007 Vol 1 - Blue Dragon Secret Trick Chapter 1.

Clipse Review

Other sites are reporting the same info.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 28, 2006)

Translation of the 8 pics posted Link removed


----------



## slimscane (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, that looks absolutely _nothing_ like the game O_O I guess that is to be expected, but when you are going to base a manga off of a game, you would expect it to look at least a tiny bit similar. I will still check it out of course, assuming some group scans it.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 30, 2006)

by HisshouBuraiKen

the raw of the first chapter is out. i haven't looked at it yet because i came straight here to tell everyone. it's a 9mb file =3

edit: it starts out with some colored pages!!!

(one of them is a colored Bleach page though... lol  Byakuya and Kenpachi in winter coats!!!)


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

Hm, pilot chapters tend to be much longer than the normal ones.


----------



## Kepa (Nov 30, 2006)

so just took a look at the raw and must say this manga looks wicked... as soon as someone can post a trans (because some parts aren't making sense at all) I can see this one becoming something of the level of berserk ^^


----------



## kahlmoo (Nov 30, 2006)

Yup, i'll definitely be following this. looks promising. The ecchi is always a plus as well >=3


----------



## ifira (Dec 1, 2006)

the cover page is cooooool~


----------



## Woofie (Dec 1, 2006)

When I flicked through the raw I was pretty disappointed (I didn't really know what was going on, and I'm not into fanservice ), but having read the translation, I like it _much_ more. Solid first chapter, and I think the plot has a lot of potential. Grado is awesome. 

I'm just hoping the fanservice doesn't continue too much. >_>


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Dec 2, 2006)

Well if it's by Takeshi Obata-san, I'm gonna watch out for it!


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 2, 2006)

and this writer seem have the bad habit to give up or rush his manga...


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 2, 2006)

I never read death note but I did enjoy hikaru no go.  I do believe he was pressured to add stuff in his script for hikaru and that was the reason it ended as it did.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 2, 2006)

Obata did NOT write for either Hikaru no Go or Death Note he was just the artist for both of them.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, Obata is only an artist, not an author.

This manga looks like it will be enjoyable. The first chapter was pretty good, so I can't wait to read more of it.


----------



## kahlmoo (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the scan, i'll check it out right now.
dayum...it's a 60mb download XD


----------



## Codde (Dec 2, 2006)

Just read the first chapter, I thought it was alright. It could've been much better if not for the fanservice and the fact that it seems like it's going to use the most annoying Shounen cliche. "I'll fight to protect girl." Hopefully it doesn't go that route, or at least is good enough otherwise.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 2, 2006)

The first chapter didn't seem too cliche to me. 

Wonder how his relationship with Mio turn out? There relationship for now seems more like mother and child...   

Good to see he has great interested in girls lol.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2006)

Just read chapter 1 and I'm definitely going to follow the manga.


----------



## Six* (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally, another fantasy story that isnt hi-tech. the medieval theme is nice and the story looks promising. the design is really good, as usual (sasuga obata-sensei!), the fanservice was welcome to the story, and... it started good! 

:byakuya

mio doesnt look that old.. more like a sister to ral, i think.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 3, 2006)

Six said:


> Finally, another fantasy story that isnt hi-tech. the medieval theme is nice and the story looks promising. the design is really good, as usual (sasuga obata-sensei!), the fanservice was welcome to the story, and... it started good!
> 
> :byakuya
> 
> mio doesnt look that old.. more like a sister to ral, i think.



Oh yeah forgot the brother and older sister type of relationship.

I'm sure Ral will meet other girls in his journey. Better keep an eye on your sisters and mothers because Ral will make his move on them.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 5, 2006)

First chapter = awesome. XD

Although, doing what Ral did to Mio IRL will most likely get one killed.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2006)

Spoilers for chapter 2 
TRANSLATION

ミオ、朝食をラルに持ってくる
Mio brings Ral breakfast

部屋を開けたらミオの目の前には裸の女性二人
But when she opens the door to his room, she sees two naked ladies in front of her.

ラル不在
Ral is not around.

ラルは大浴場で女の子達と戯れる
Ral is having some fun with girls in the bath

そしてカゲの女王登場
Scene then changes to the Queen of the Kage (Obscuria)

女の子を生贄にして自分の力にする
She uses young women as sacrifices to add to her power.

で、なんかラルの所に刺客登場
Then, an assassin comes to Ral?s place

ラル一蹴
Ral then kicks the assassin?s ass?

その刺客に女王の居場所を聞く
?and asks the assassin the whereabouts of Queen Obscuria.

ラル、そこに行こうと決心する
Ral then decides that he?s going to go there.

終わり
The end


----------



## Stepped (Dec 7, 2006)

Hmm, looks pretty cool. I haven't read it until now cause it seems to be quite ecchi and reading mangas like these when your parents at home isn't a good idea. Seems quite good, Ral is pretty o_o.


----------



## vanh (Dec 7, 2006)

I've just checked the 1st chapter. Awesome.


----------



## gnutte (Dec 7, 2006)

Summary by Zindryr at MH

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lots of information on Firsts, Seconds, Thirds, and Ral's Friend in the first couple of pages.

Mio goes to Ral's room only to find that he isn't there, and is in fact enjoying a nice warm bath with some ladies.  Ral learns important lessons like taking baths with a bunch of girls feels great, and that women's breasts are different sizes depending on the woman.

Dark Queen lady has sacrifices brought to her from various countries (a lot of this will be cleared up in the translation) and she chooses one to consume so that she can take that particular shape.  She then finds out that the Blue Dragon is loose, and beating up Shadows, so she tells all her minions that if they really want to be allowed to touch her body, (or something like that), they should go and kill the Blue Dragon.

Assassin shows up at the castle Ral's at, kills some people, does some standard shounen villain YOU CAN NOT DEFEAT ME, ETC, but Ral barely raises a finger, destroys him, and finds out where Obscuria is at.  Mio then comes in and tells him that some people died, INCLUDING two girls.  Ral is pissed that two girls were killed and he decides to go and take care of Obscuria and all her Shadows.  But it's going to be a long journey, so Mio decides to go with him since she's more knowledgeable about the world.  Ral is somewhat disappointed, because he wants to take the bath girls with him.

End.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow there is alot more fanservice then I thought there would be.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 9, 2006)

wow, this manga isn't that bad, pretty hilarious


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 9, 2006)

Who is Ral ? I thought the main character was Shu.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 9, 2006)

Code said:


> "I'll fight to protect girl."


Actually it's girls. Meaning he will fight to get the most girls he can.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2006)

complete trans of the chapter

section on the Uchiha clan


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 9, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:


> Who is Ral ? I thought the main character was Shu.



That's the main character from the game. This manga has new characters.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going to check this out.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 10, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> That's the main character from the game. This manga has new characters.


Nice. They should've used this artstyle for the game. Toriyama art is way overused.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 10, 2006)

nvm sorted


----------



## Arachnia (Dec 11, 2006)

heh...he's making up for the lost time pretty quickly with these girls...seems like now the journey starts


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good, I'll probably wait untill there is a bit more out to read it..


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 12, 2006)

man... another great chapter, he loves them girls =D, but who wouldn't??
this manga is starting out great imo and i cant wait for more


----------



## LieToMe (Dec 12, 2006)

I was just reading it and then its woah BOOBS! I like it...it seems to be like it will be really good and I look forward to the anime.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2006)

Chapter 3 spoilers section on the Uchiha clan


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 13, 2006)

i like... i'm reading ch. 2... i want to learn everything about girls too ...


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:


> i like... i'm reading ch. 2... i want to learn everything about girls too ...



 

me three


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 13, 2006)

I saw raw scans where this one guy plays with tits. I'm suddenly interested. Someone hook me up with the chapters scanned.


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

First page, chappy one


----------



## isanon (Dec 15, 2006)

looks at last page of chapter 3 .....
I LOVE THIS MANGA


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn toriyama sucks compared to this O_o


----------



## QuoNina (Dec 16, 2006)

love it. 

keep it coming. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




can't remember a manga with boobs playing such heavy roles. xD 

obata is so good at drawing desires and stuff. =D..

and the shadow kingdom reminds me of ants somehow.


----------



## Arachnia (Dec 17, 2006)

hahahahaha....last page of this chapter is pure awesomness...loving the series


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 18, 2006)

this series is just too hilarious, not only does it stick with fanservice, but the fighting isn't that bad too


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2006)

This chapter clearly shows that Ral knows what he's doing ...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 18, 2006)

just saw the first chapter 12 hours ago.  Seems like it'll get interesting in the future.


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the link, i hope that more characters are introduced, maybe that way we have a better story?


----------



## Shur1ken (Dec 23, 2006)

man ch. 4 is great
they seem to know wat they are doing =D


----------



## Cipher (Dec 23, 2006)

Blue Dragon is really interesting.  Although it seems like it'll be a short manga.  Gotta love Ral's self-made title in Chapter 4: Ral the Boob Groper.

By the way, I found an  that's doing this manga, for those interested.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 26, 2006)

Ral's logic for the best destination to choose is indeed magnificent...


----------



## Sasori (Dec 26, 2006)

It's George Bush level logic.


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 24, 2007)

i love his reasons for fighting, its hilarious


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

So many hilarious scenes 

The quest to fondle boobs


----------



## Arachnia (Jan 24, 2007)

Zaru said:


> So many hilarious scenes
> 
> The quest to fondle boobs



finally a main hero i can relate to...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2007)

do any1 have chap.06 scans?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks gnutte.

Her reaction to his message was so awesome. The finest honey 8D

And good to see Ral isn't getting overconfident for nothing.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree awesome message to send to Obscuria. Me wants some of that honey that she put on herself yum!


----------



## Shur1ken (Jan 25, 2007)

so it just shows that Ral is more than just meets the eye?
more than just a boob fondler?... maybe?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 25, 2007)

Shur1ken said:


> so it just shows that Ral is more than just meets the eye?
> more than just a boob fondler?... maybe?



Whatever he is, boob fondling is his main profession before anything else.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanx Gnutte for the Scans.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2007)

This series is getting more ecchi...which is good. @_@


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 27, 2007)

I wonder what Obscuria does to those females like the one from last chapter she looked pretty... "lifeless". Maybe she's too good in the bedsack that it's too much for them too handle?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Yasha said:


> This series is getting more ecchi...which is good. @_@



Well, most ecchi series tend to be like "whoops did you see my panties" "no I didn't/it was an accident" *slap*

But this series takes it to a whole different level :amazed 

I mean, Ral doesn't see panties and deny it, he just outright grabs the boobs too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2007)

I already uploaded Brilliant Star

:3


----------



## Zaru (Jan 29, 2007)

kefi is starting to become my favourite scanning group, they scan so many awesome manga with decent/high quality.


----------



## isanon (Feb 1, 2007)

new raw

this


----------



## Thorn (Feb 10, 2007)

Blue Dragon #9 is out, but nobody's even translated it yet!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah thats something I've noticed with BD, its always about a week late so their raw day is delayed


----------



## Arachnia (Feb 10, 2007)

im still waiting for chapter 7 lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2007)

Ch. 7
Link removed

Ch. 8
1.6


----------



## Thorn (Feb 10, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> im still waiting for chapter 7 lol




Chapter 444 RAW


=)


-edit-

Damn, I got beat. =P


----------



## Arachnia (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ch. 7
> Link removed
> 
> Ch. 8
> 1.6





Thorn said:


> Chapter 444 RAW
> 
> 
> =)
> ...


Damn...i searched for them before but i couldn't find them anywhere..tnx to both of u


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2007)

MANGA HELPERSSSSSS :3

Get the new scan there a week after new raw.


----------



## bobo (Mar 5, 2007)

BUMP!

Are there still any new issues?


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Mar 27, 2007)

Has there been any other shounen jump protagonist that gets as must action as Ral?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 28, 2007)

If anyone can link me to chapters 10 and above I would be appreciate it.

Mangahelpers doesn't work for me...


----------



## Kenji310 (Mar 28, 2007)

just go to causing them to fall to the center of the Earth it has it all online up to chapter 15


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## carnage (Mar 30, 2007)

I like the premise of this manga which is  booby grabbing. but does he actually remove any girls bras and does it show her boobs?


----------



## Kenji310 (Mar 31, 2007)

Chapter 1 had Ral ripping Mio's clothing off =.= It shows the boobs, it just doesn't show that insignificant speck that is usually in the middle of a girls boobs  I'm happy with how much it shows already.


----------



## EfrainMan (Apr 7, 2007)

Ooooh, I just saw Ch. 17 raw...and I have to say...young Mio is the cutest thing in thigh-high boots. EVER.  I squealed. Out loud. IRL. Just simply adorable. The boots and the glasses and the hair and...it's too much!


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 7, 2007)

Hoozahhh found the thread 

I found this manga a couple of months ago but never thought of searching for a thread


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2007)

Noushhhhh u read Blue Dragon too


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 7, 2007)

Of course I do! It involves a naked dragon boy!


----------



## carnage (Apr 7, 2007)

pm me sasori i pimp anything from programs,songs,animes,mangas,xxx passwords for appreciation in the form of rep. just pm me with what chapters you want to zip files of.this offer is good for anyone else also that is a fan of blue dragon. im always willing to help anyone.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 7, 2007)

I cant remember where I left it 

I think I was on chapter 11 or something.....


----------



## Junas (Apr 10, 2007)

At last found this thread! I have to say that I am a fan of Obata's artwork... Love it so far in Blue Dragon and I like Ral immensely. I thought it was hilarious that he has the need to protect all women... just because of the boobage he is fascinated with... I can't seem to recall any main character to have that desire. Yeah, I am up to chapter 17 and am anxious for 18!


----------



## Kabuto (Apr 19, 2007)

Wew, I Finally Found This Thread!!


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2007)

Guys, do you know a source where I can get the chapters 1 - 19?


----------



## Corum (May 19, 2007)

Orochimaru - One Winged Angel

Online viewable not downloadable as far as I know.


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 20, 2007)

so is that the Red Phoenix in chapter 22?


----------



## Hikaru (May 20, 2007)

^yes it is.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2007)

read 28 earlier today, it seems that things are moving fast, way fast than expected.
Obata really knows how to draws hot women.


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, it IS ending next week. So that explains things moving fast


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2007)

oh.. so that was it... no wonder why suddenly found myself lost lol...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, ending so soon? >.<

Was it because of low popularity? Or out of ideas?


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't think it was ever meant to run long, since it wasn't much besides publicity for the Xbox 360 game. But it wasn't too popular either in Shonen Jump.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

I see, I didn't enjoy it that much either, just read it for the art. ^.^

The game didn't sell as great either, if I'm right.

Hopefully Obata starts with a new project soon.


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 3, 2007)

Obata is doing a one-shot together with the mangaka of Rookies in the first issue of Jump Square (the magazine to replace Monthly Jump); but aside from that, he'll just have to find someone who can write a good story.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 3, 2007)

> Hopefully Obata starts with a new project soon.



well he's scheduled to collaborate on a one shot for the new monthly mag jump square (nov 2). Not sure if he'll have anything else starting before then or whether that will lead onto anything.

edit: *pokes barba for being too quick ><*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm, sounds interesting. Never read Rookis before but I heard it was a real great baseball series. Nov. 2 is still kind of a long run from now.

I'll definately check it out!


----------

